# Word play



## SydneyGeek (Dec 1, 2008)

Some of these could be useful... 

http://www-personal.umich.edu/~shameem/neolog.html

Denis


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Dec 1, 2008)

and the wiener is.....?


----------



## SydneyGeek (Dec 1, 2008)

Pokemon


----------



## riaz (Dec 1, 2008)

My favourite (on another list) is TESTICULATION

Flapping your arms about while talking a load of bo****ks


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Dec 1, 2008)

This reminds me of 'unwords' such as spurgle, frust, bevameter, fluggling, carperpetution and rignition - see : http://www.unwords.com/view/topics.html

It looks like there might be a few double-ups, but both sites are good.

P.S.  I recently saw a while bunch of cartoon episode names that made me smile, such as:
queasy rider
the fat and the furious
accidental terrorist
emission impossible
lard of the rings
smoke on the daughter
'twas the nut before Christmas

.....and so on.....and so on.....too many to list....


----------



## DonkeyOte (Dec 1, 2008)

Over here in Blighty we have a dictionary of these namely "The Uxbridge Dictionary" as heard on BBC Radio 4 "I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue".

eg:

"Five-a-Side": To Kill a Boy Band
"Meander": She and I
"Navigator": Road Building Crocodile
"Oxymoron": Stupid Cow
"Piston": One who is taken advantage of

etc etc...


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is the States, back in the 80s, there were a series of books called "Sniglets" that were made up words, like:

_mega-nega-bar_
Def. The squiggly line you write on your check after the dollar amount so no one adds "and a million dollars" after it.

The references that Luke posted (taking actual words and giving them alternate meanings) are also famous over here in the form of Jeff Foxworthy's Redneck Dictionary. Here is one example:

_european_
"hey dude turn the other way, european on my boots"


----------



## DonkeyOte (Dec 1, 2008)

Oops, appears I misintepreted... being a donkey'n'all I tend to get the wrong end of the stick quite regularly.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Dec 1, 2008)

I always liked the Redneck Dictionary.

My Favorite is

Sensuous = "_Since you was_" 

Used in a Sentence: _Sensuous_ up, can ya get me a beer?"


----------



## Norie (Dec 1, 2008)

DonkeyOte

Off topic, but I hear Terry Gilliam plans to make a film about you.

Is it true, do you have any involment in the production?

If it is true, do you have any control over the project/script and will it tell us the *real* story?


----------



## SydneyGeek (Dec 1, 2008)

Australia has the Dag's Dictionary, same sort of idea. Two that I like from that are...

Sleep cr*apnoeia -- When you wake up to find that the brilliant idea you jotted down at 3 AM wasn't so brilliant after all
Oxymoron -- Someone who can't use a cutting torch

And then you get the names:

Soria Felova -- a clumsy Russian gymnast.

Any others?

Denis


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw this one recently:

osteopornosis : a degenerate disease


Andrew


----------



## SydneyGeek (Dec 2, 2008)

and:

Reintarnation -- coming back as a hillbilly

Denis


----------



## riaz (Dec 2, 2008)

SydneyGeek said:


> Soria Felova -- a clumsy Russian gymnast.
> 
> Denis



Walter Wall - carpet specialist
Eileen Dover - accidental skydiver


----------



## cornflakegirl (Dec 2, 2008)

On a tangent, Douglas Adams* wrote a very funny book called The Meaning of Liff which ascribes meanings to various British place names. Eg

Shoeburyness - The vague uncomfortable feeling you get when sitting on a seat which is still warm from somebody else's bottom
Abinger - One who washes up everything except the frying pan, the cheese grater and the saucepan which the chocolate sauce has been made in

Love it!

*and someone else


----------



## SydneyGeek (Dec 2, 2008)

One of my favourite books!

Scraptoft - That flap of hair that balding men grow so they can comb it over...
(this one's from memory, so not exact wording)

Denis


----------



## SydneyGeek (Dec 15, 2008)

When someone's absconded, does that mean that they made off with the Devonshire tea?

Denis


----------



## Expiry (Dec 16, 2008)

One I heard recently:

If a pig loses its 'oink', is it disgruntled?


----------



## riaz (Dec 19, 2008)

Expiry said:


> One I heard recently:
> 
> If a pig loses its 'oink', is it disgruntled?



Has anyone ever heard of anyone ever being gruntled in the first place?


----------



## SydneyGeek (Dec 22, 2008)

Not particularly...

Another thing that occurred to me once. You go for a drive through undulating countryside. Does that mean that the bumpy bits are undules?

Denis


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Dec 22, 2008)

Or maybe flat countryside is dulating ?


----------



## SydneyGeek (Dec 22, 2008)

So, flat country --> hills --> flat country could be...

dulating --> undulating --> redulating?

Denis


----------



## PaddyD (Dec 22, 2008)

riaz said:


> Has anyone ever heard of anyone ever being gruntled in the first place?


 
Yes.  To gruntle is to make favourably disposed. & re undulate, only a suprise for those with a paucity of Latin - an 'unda' is a wave.  

Sometimes I hate myself.


----------

